# Comcast Houston Xfinity Lineup



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I've been waiting since December for the new Xfinity lineup including all the new HD channels. Finally I got an EMail (signed up for it) to tell me my account had been upgraded last week.

The Comcast TV Guide for my area shows the new lineup but:

a) My CableCards don't have the new lineup and
b) Tribune hasn't downloaded the new lineup yet.

Can anyone in the Houston area actually tune to say 645 for CNBC in HD for example or 700 for the new MGM HD channel?


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

From my Series 3 with Cable Cards...

645 redirected me to Channel 1 VOD
700 was just blank with no channel signal and no Tribune.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

It took over two weeks for TiVo to get the new channels into the Guide when Comcast (Danbury, CT) added a couple dozen new HD channels to the lineup last month.

There have also been a couple of updates to the lineup this week, one of which removed a valid channel, messing up my Season Passes.

I am somewhat new to the whole TiVo experience, is TiVo always this lackadaisical towards the accuracy of the channel lineup in the Guide? At this point, it almost looks to me as if TiVo really doesn't care.


(Series 3HD with cable card)


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Well, I checked the analog channels and they are indeed gone (apart from locals) so that is progress.

I also checked zap2it.com and they still have the old lineup. The guide data "is" usually updated when the channels become available so I guess it's just not time yet.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Yeah! All the new channels are now available in 77379. No guide data yet but I expect that will follow soon. At least the new HD channels can be tuned to now.

As I read it in other forums Comcast started in The Woodlands and is working it's way south.


----------



## badm0j069 (Sep 6, 2007)

Today all the channels just got added. I can see them in the guide. When I go to the channel it is just black. Do I need new cable cards?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Nothing here--77005 (inside the loop, Rice U area).

How many channels is Comcast adding? Other than this thread, I have seen *nothing* about this.


----------



## badm0j069 (Sep 6, 2007)

My tivo updated with about 60 channels today. Lots were junk channels. They added lots of HD channels. BRAVOHD, VH1HD, MTVHD, Comedy CentralHD, etc.... Anyways if I try to use them they come up black. I am in 77006.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Yesterday all the guide data for the new channels got added. Aside from BBCA I'm now 100% HD. I'm in heaven.

BTW, the way I understand it they are upgrading from North to South. They started in The Woodlands at the beginning of this month and are moving south bit by bit.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I got the Tivo guide update with the new channels yesterday, but still waiting for the Xfinity upgrade to hit my neighborhood (77429).


----------



## badm0j069 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would be 100% HD if I could actually see the channels. They just come up in the guide.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Did y'all get the message from your TiVo when they were added? You know, the one when you press the TiVo button, that says "The following channels have been added..."

Thanks.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Did y'all get the message from your TiVo when they were added? You know, the one when you press the TiVo button, that says "The following channels have been added..."
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, the list of channels seemed to match watch I've seen posted online.


----------



## badm0j069 (Sep 6, 2007)

Do I need a new cable card. The channels show not avail, but I can see them in the guide.


----------



## badm0j069 (Sep 6, 2007)

I called Comcast and the channels are not yet to our area. She said they will send something in the mail when we get our updated channels. It will be 1-2 months before we get the new channels. At least they are finally coming. 100% HD took them long enough


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

badm0j069 said:


> Do I need a new cable card. The channels show not avail, but I can see them in the guide.


You don't need a new cablecard, you just need patience.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

badm0j069 said:


> I called Comcast and the channels are not yet to our area. She said they will send something in the mail when we get our updated channels. It will be 1-2 months before we get the new channels. At least they are finally coming. 100% HD took them long enough


Thank you for doing this. Appreciate the update.

What are some of the significant channels they've added? I assume everything new is HD?

What's nice is that Comcast has given up on using TA. Everything thru cablecards!:up:


----------



## badm0j069 (Sep 6, 2007)

https://www.comcast.com/Customers/Clu/ChannelLineUpPopup.ashx?prod=Starter XF Triple Play

I copied a few of the sections but there is more.

624 Hallmark HD - NEW! Movies 
625 CNN HD High-Definition TV 
626 CNN Headline News HD - NEW! News & Info 
627 The Weather Channel HD High-Definition TV 
628 QVC HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
629 Discovery HD High-Definition TV 
630 MTV HD - NEW!

639 TCM HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
640 Lifetime HD High-Definition TV 
641 Disney Channel HD High-Definition TV 
642 Animal Planet HD High-Definition TV 
643 Nickelodeon HD High-Definition TV 
644 E! HD High-Definition TV 
645 CNBC HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
646 BET HD - NEW!

659 Comedy Central HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
660 Syfy HD High-Definition TV 
661 VH1 HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
662 Travel Channel HD High-Definition TV 
663 TLC HD High-Definition TV 
664 HSN HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
665 Bravo HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
667 truTV HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
668 MSNBC HD - NEW!

700 MGM HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
706 CBS College Sports HD - NEW! Sports 
712 G4 HD - NEW! Lifestyle 
713 Investigation Discovery HD - NEW! Lifestyle 
714 NFL Redzone HD Sports 
716 ESPNews HD Sports 
717 WE HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
721 FUSE HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
722 CMT HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
725 ESPNU HD- NEW! Sports 
729 History International HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
741 Disney XD HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
772 GMC HD - NEW! High-Definition TV 
790 ESPN 3D HD - NEW! Sports 
791 XFINITY 3D - NEW! High-Definition TV 
799 IFC HD - NEW!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Holy cow, thanks! Lots of channels.

We rec'd the update today, channels in the guide, but no actual channels yet. I also had my first recording error in years--Hot in Cleveland (346) recorded 30 minutes of black, dead air. Now the channel works fine, and I've set it to rerecord. But I haven't had a blank recording in a loooong time.

Coincidence? Yeah, right.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Guide data is here in 77063, but the channels are black or "not available". Still annoyed by the lack of BBCA HD, which will soon be 2 years late for its US launch.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Agreed on BBCA HD. Top Gear is one of my favorite shows. This is the only SD channel left that I watch.


----------



## rossman66 (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm also in Houston, 77007 (I-10 and Shepherd). I got the channel update from Tivo and was SO excited, MTV, Comedy Central, etc, all in HD. But alas, Comcast hasn't enabled the channels for me either. Guess I'll wait...as I normally do, for Comcast.....sigh.


----------



## UConnHuskyTx (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in Katy, 77449. Heading North to South...how about heading west? ;-) Besides the HD channels mentioned above, there are also the additional movie channels (Encore, Starz, HBO, etc.) with now multiple HD channels instead of just one HD HBO for example. I also noticed a few non-HD that were of interest, SNY (Sports out of the Northeast) which were a nice plus. Not sure if we'll get it for free, or it will end up in one of the sports packages I don't currently purchase. Waiting patiently for more HD....sooooo close.


----------



## bowdacious (Mar 3, 2011)

Same here in Sugar Land, 77478 - channels in the guide, but are black when tuned.

Thank you andyf starting this thread - I actually had a tech appointment scheduled yesterday - what a waste of $$$ that would've been.

I'm glad comcast is finally catching up to other providers in the HD department, but this is KILLING me right now! I almost wish I would not have found out about the upgrade until it was complete!!!


----------



## gpsj1966 (Aug 9, 2002)

rossman66 said:


> I'm also in Houston, 77007 (I-10 and Shepherd). I got the channel update from Tivo and was SO excited, MTV, Comedy Central, etc, all in HD. But alas, Comcast hasn't enabled the channels for me either. Guess I'll wait...as I normally do, for Comcast.....sigh.


Any idea when this will happen? I've had the channels in the guide for several weeks but still getting black screens.


----------



## scottmbritton (Nov 17, 2004)

gpsj1966 said:


> Any idea when this will happen? I've had the channels in the guide for several weeks but still getting black screens.


Same here in Richmond 77406. Cable box doesn't have them either, so at least it isn't just the cable cards.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

667 truTV HD showed up just in time for the NCCA Basketball Tournament. No other new channels in 77429 yet.


----------



## UConnHuskyTx (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm encouraged that something is happening. Last night I noticed on my Comcast HD DVR that the cable guide had no data loaded (so it missed dvr'ing Justified!), so I pulled the plug on it, and it took a long time to reload/reboot. When it came back, it was loaded with the "new" online cable guide. I had gotten an email or snailmail telling me this was coming soon, so I'm glad for the change. I was really hoping that there would be the new HD channels loaded, but NOPE!, no cigar. And while the guide is "new"...it's different, but not dramatically better. It ain't Tivo.


----------



## UConnHuskyTx (Dec 31, 2008)

Just to update this thread, my home in Katy now has the extra HD channels which showed up yesterday. I also noticed that the one tv that I hadn't changed over to the "new" Comcast mini receiver only receives Channels up through 20. (Comcast has sent multiple reminders about this changeover.) I am currently using a Series I Phillips Tivo on that tv, so I have to now bite the bullet and change over to the new box. I did change to the mini receiver over on a different (HD) tv that I was just using the tv's tuner. Lost my local HD channels, so now I have to use an old fashion A/B switch to get any HD on my tv. So much for saving a few bucks not getting the HD receiver. Ain't technology wonderful?


----------



## cepheid (Feb 16, 2002)

No new channels here in 77077 (west) yet, but I got the new channel lineup several weeks ago.

I'm having a whole different issue at the moment as well. Early last week I lost 658 (History HD) - just black screen. Monday night I lost ALL non-local channels on both cablecards. Two calls to support yielded nothing helpful. Neither "tech" <cough> had any clue what a cablecard was, what TiVo was, or anything about reprovisioning the cards. They're sending someone out Saturday AM (not holding my breath there either).

<SIGH>

Love TiVo.
Despise Comcast.

(Series 3 with two M-cards)


----------



## blibman (Oct 23, 2001)

No new channels in 77007 still. I really think the whole thing is false advertising. How dare they say "Xfinity has arrived", when the majority of their customers don't have it.

On chat tonight, Comcast will not give any estimate, they say the rollout is "quarterly" and that there will be some mailing or statement on your bill when your new channels arrive.

Blah!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Nothing in 77005 either. :down:


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

Nothing in 77018.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

blibman said:


> No new channels in 77007 still. I really think the whole thing is false advertising. How dare they say "Xfinity has arrived", when the majority of their customers don't have it.


Xfinity's just a rebranding. Xfinity does not specifically refer to just the change in the lineup. In any case, a staggered rollout and false advertising are two entirely different things.


----------



## cepheid (Feb 16, 2002)

Followup to my minor rant below. A fellow board member PM'ed me a name and number to a cablecard expert at Comcast here in Houston. I reached the guy directly this afternoon and he was able to resolve my cablecard provisioning issue in about 8 minutes.

Still no new channels, but I do have all the channels I'm supposed to have once again!

Many thanks to members of this board for the community of help here.

-Tom



cepheid said:


> No new channels here in 77077 (west) yet, but I got the new channel lineup several weeks ago.
> 
> I'm having a whole different issue at the moment as well. Early last week I lost 658 (History HD) - just black screen. Monday night I lost ALL non-local channels on both cablecards. Two calls to support yielded nothing helpful. Neither "tech" <cough> had any clue what a cablecard was, what TiVo was, or anything about reprovisioning the cards. They're sending someone out Saturday AM (not holding my breath there either).
> 
> ...


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

(TIVO Series 4)

As of today, 4/25/11, the "new" channels are still black in Cinco Ranch (Heritage Grand area). We've actually lost several HD channels from our programming tier, i.e., WGN(HD) along with a few others, Hallmark, etc.

What's going on?

Our HOA recently got into a HUGE pissing match w/Comcast (our fault, not theirs) over 1 moronic jackass Board member's gross misinterpretation of some contract terms (bulk billing) that were perfectly clear to everyone but him. His actions nearly cost the community its contract w/Comcast. - Still I can't see them isolating us.

Has anyone else in 77494 been able to begin watching the new HD channels? What about the ones we lost?


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

cepheid said:


> Followup to my minor rant below. A fellow board member PM'ed me a name and number to a cablecard expert at Comcast here in Houston. I reached the guy directly this afternoon and he was able to resolve my cablecard provisioning issue in about 8 minutes.
> 
> Still no new channels, but I do have all the channels I'm supposed to have once again!
> 
> ...


My symptoms closely parallel yours, Tom (loss of several HD channels). I've really been hesitant to call Comcast's general trouble reporting number as that's pretty much always been a negative experience. A direct number to someone with actual cablecard expertise would be immensely appreciated.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Well, all the new channels I got back at the end of February are now gone. I hope it's just a glitch. :-(


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

You're not alone. - but if experience is any teacher, it's unlikely to heal itself. Another painful call to Comcast seems in order.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

andyf said:


> Well, all the new channels I got back at the end of February are now gone. I hope it's just a glitch. :-(


Same here. Was watching CCHD last night, now it's gone. The "official" lineup on the Comcast web site says I should be getting it on 659. I'm going to call and complain soon.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I'm working with my CC guy at Comcast Houston. Can you check other channels like CNBCHD on 645 and 700 MGMHD. Also, what zip code are you in?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Dup.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> You're not alone. - but if experience is any teacher, it's unlikely to heal itself. Another painful call to Comcast seems in order.


I didn't think Katy had the new channels yet. Can you be more specific. I need more info for my work with a service manager at Comcast.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

andyf said:


> I'm working with my CC guy at Comcast Houston. Can you check other channels like CNBCHD on 645 and 700 MGMHD. Also, what zip code are you in?


645 tunes, but is just black. CCHD on 649 gives me a "Channel not available" error from my TiVo. 700 does the same thing. Looks like all the "new" HD channels we got in February are not working. Most of them give the "channel not available" error (645 was only one I came across that was just black, but I haven't checked all of them). All the "old" HD channels seems to be working OK. I'm in 77362.


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

Same here all my new channels are gone they were working fine for a month. Now all gone i'm in 77039


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Thanks everyone. I have a call scheduled on Monday when engineering gets back to work. This gives me more ammunition to get this resovled.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

andyf said:


> Thanks everyone. I have a call scheduled on Monday when engineering gets back to work. This gives me more ammunition to get this resovled.


Same here, gone in 77494. The channels show in the guide but when selected are either just black or else "Channel not available" (unsubscribed). My guess is some programming tiers fell off. Local (Houston) Sr. mgmt (at the VP & Director level) was made aware of it today & replied in email moments ago (8:47 PM) promising to investigate for me on Monday.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

andyf said:


> I didn't think Katy had the new channels yet. Can you be more specific. I need more info for my work with a service manager at Comcast.


We have some of them, but only a scant few but had others before the Xfinity rollout that we subsequently lost. Example, WGN is just plain gone, so too is HSN(HD) - we actually lost these several weeks before the official Xfinity rollout. We still have TWC(HD) but now they no longer carry "Katy" weather on TWC(SD) ch 27.

77494 also lost the analogs (2~80). You now must have either a cable box or cablecard or else go in to the service center and pick up (free) one or two of the "free" Digital Transport adapters.

I really don't mind not (yet) having the new channels, but am pissed at losing some of those we had. Comcast really botched this rollout by turning on guide services for channels that in reality aren't yet available. Lots of folks are fuming.

*EDIT:* Specifically we do not have the following channels but they are listed in the guide:
 601 (black)
 624 (Channel not available)
 626 (Channel not available)
 628 (black)
 630 (black)
 639 (black)
 645 (Channel not available)
 646 (Channel not available)
 654 (Channel not available)
 659 (Channel not available)
 661 (Channel not available)
 664 (Channel not available)
 665 (Channel not available)
 667 (Channel not available)
 668 (Channel not available)
 ALL of the 700's (Channel not available)


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2009)

andyf said:


> I'm working with my CC guy at Comcast Houston. Can you check other channels like CNBCHD on 645 and 700 MGMHD. Also, what zip code are you in?


I have the same issue. I Emailed "We_Can_Help" at Comcast yesterday morning documenting my issue and the 5 calls that I made to their help desk on Friday. I received a call back about 5PM. The individual was very professional and took a lot of data from the Cisco (S/A) diagnostics screens but did not have an immediate fix. I recommend that everyone with the problem contact Comcast at '[email protected]' and give them the details of the problem. The more of us that do that the higher Comcast will put this on the "to do" list.

Also there is a thread on this in the AVS Forums that you might be interested in.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2009)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> Same here, gone in 77494. The channels show in the guide but when selected are either just black or else "Channel not available" (unsubscribed). My guess is some programming tiers fell off. Local (Houston) Sr. mgmt (at the VP & Director level) was made aware of it today & replied in email moments ago (8:47 PM) promising to investigate for me on Monday.


Thanks Cap'n. Hopefully we have their attention now. I am very interested in what happened and what steps Comcast will take to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## flyers (Dec 19, 2006)

77449
Started receiving the new channels about 2 weeks ago.
Yesterday, I noticed that all of the new channels report channel not available. 

My wife isn't sure, but she thinks they may have been missing earlier in the week. For sure they worked late Wednesday/early Thursday, as my TiVo did record the 2nd airing of the new South Park episode on CCHD.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2009)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> We have some of them, but only a scant few but had others before the Xfinity rollout that we subsequently lost. Example, WGN is just plain gone, so too is HSN(HD) - we actually lost these several weeks before the official Xfinity rollout. We still have TWC(HD) but now they no longer carry "Katy" weather on TWC(SD) ch 27.
> 
> 77494 also lost the analogs (2~80). You now must have either a cable box or cablecard or else go in to the service center and pick up (free) one or two of the "free" Digital Transport adapters.
> 
> ...


You will find that the SD channels that were added as part of the "World of More" update are also missing. Try 200, 257, 261, 262, 263 or 264 just to list a few.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

Paw Paw said:


> You will find that the SD channels that were added as part of the "World of More" update are also missing. Try 200, 257, 261, 262, 263 or 264 just to list a few.


Okay.

Well, of the channels I listed in my previous post, I DO RECEIVE all of them on the TV in the guest room. This set has a Comcast HD STB on it, so clearly the problem is (or at least seems) isolated to the CableCards in our two TIVOs (Fam. rm. and Master BR).

.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2009)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> Okay.
> 
> Well, of the channels I listed in my previous post, I DO RECEIVE all of them on the TV in the guest room. This set has a Comcast HD STB on it, so clearly the problem is (or at least seems) isolated to the CableCards in our two TIVOs (Fam. rm. and Master BR).
> 
> .


I also get the channels on my SA 8300 comcast DVR and on my Ceton Tunner. The Ceton uses a cablecard like the Tivos but is installed in a Win 7 Media Center PC. It is an interesting problem. I called TiVO and had them update my ticket to indicate that multiple clients in the Houston area are experiencing the same issue. Hopefully TiVo and Comcast will get together Monday and resolve it.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

Paw Paw said:


> I also get the channels on my SA 8300 comcast DVR and on my Ceton Tunner. The Ceton uses a cablecard like the Tivos but is installed in a Win 7 Media Center PC. It is an interesting problem. I called TiVO and had them update my ticket to indicate that multiple clients in the Houston area are experiencing the same issue. Hopefully TiVo and Comcast will get together Monday and resolve it.


IMO they're going to have to re-authorize our CableCards. They're already correctly paired else we wouldn't be receiving anything. What's happened is one (or more) of the digital subscription tiers did not properly attach (or was not sent in the stream). The fix should be relatively simple, once we get past the 1st level (usually Hindu) teledroid.

I never learned the "magic word" to say to these folks to get past them. Always in the past reaching Comcast's 2nd level support required going through TIVO and having them set up a conference call. TIVO tech support apparently has access to a Comcast tech support number that goes straight-in to the 2nd level support staff. It would sure be nice to have that number for times like this when we need it.

What HAS worked on those occasions when the accent is too thick, I simply apolgize, "I'm awfully sorry but I'm having a hard time understanding you, could you please transfer me to an American support center?"

.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2009)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> IMO they're going to have to re-authorize our CableCards. They're already correctly paired else we wouldn't be receiving anything. What's happened is one (or more) of the digital subscription tiers did not properly attach (or was not sent in the stream). The fix should be relatively simple, once we get past the 1st level (usually Hindu) teledroid.
> 
> I never learned the "magic word" to say to these folks to get past them. Always in the past reaching Comcast's 2nd level support required going through TIVO and having them set up a conference call. TIVO tech support apparently has access to a Comcast tech support number that goes straight-in to the 2nd level support staff. It would sure be nice to have that number for times like this when we need it.
> 
> ...


It is possible that provisioning is the answer to the issue. However, when you look at the DVR Diags on the TiVo for one of the missing channels it looks like the TiVo can not find the channel in the VCT. On the other hand, if you use the DVR Diags to look at a channel that you are not authorized they show the channel tuned in but not authorized.

Another possibility is that Comcast pointed us to a pre "World of More" VCT or they modified the VCT or some parameter for these channels and the TiVo can not handle the modification. Whatever the cause it is frustrating and inexcusable.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

Paw Paw said:


> It is possible that provisioning is the answer to the issue. However, when you look at the DVR Diags on the TiVo for one of the missing channels it looks like the TiVo can not find the channel in the VCT. On the other hand, if you use the DVR Diags to look at a channel that you are not authorized they show the channel tuned in but not authorized.
> 
> Another possibility is that Comcast pointed us to a pre "World of More" VCT or they modified the VCT or some parameter for these channels and the TiVo can not handle the modification. Whatever the cause it is frustrating and inexcusable.


I'll let you know the results. I have the attention of one of their local execs, who has been a great help in the past on very complex billing snafus.

Film at 11

.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

Comcast engineering in Houston is aware of the problem & is researching it. The problem appears to be isolated to TIVO customers w/M-stream cablecards who lost or are otherwise unable to receive several HD channels following the Xfinity roll-out. (there are also a few SD channels that were lost).

(note that not all areas yet have the new channels, but 77494 has been verified as having them so TIVO customers with cablecards in this zip code should be receiving the new channels, but likely are not, due to whatever is causing this issue)

Re-hitting the cablecard does not correct it.
Re-"pairing" the card from scratch also does not correct it.
Pulling & re-plugging the card also does not correct it.
Full power-down and restart of TIVO (Premier) does not correct it.
Sending a technician to your home will not correct it.

This issue has the attention of both Comcast senior management & senior engineering folks. Comcast acknowledes having received several other reports of this anomaly in the Houston area.

I will update this thread once I hear more.


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 26, 2009)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> Comcast engineering in Houston is aware of the problem & is researching it. The problem appears to be isolated to TIVO customers w/M-stream cablecards who lost or are otherwise unable to receive several HD channels following the Xfinity roll-out. (there are also a few SD channels that were lost).
> 
> (note that not all areas yet have the new channels, but 77494 has been verified as having them so TIVO customers with cablecards in this zip code should be receiving the new channels, but likely are not, due to whatever is causing this issue)
> 
> ...


I just checked (2:30 PM Tuesday) and all of the channels appear to be back. I sure would like to know what happened.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Yup, things seem to be back for me, too. Thanks to everyone that called and emailed!


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

As of mid-afternoon today the TIVO problem with the new channels in the Houston market is fixed. Simply amazing what can be achieved when you reach the right people & have one of the local Execs. providing a little push.

I rec'd a call this afternoon from Comcast indicating that their lab TIVO was receiving everything OK now and we should be good to go.

Nothing official, but the gist of the conversation suggested incorrect channel mapping as the root cause. Now at home I'm happy to report that both of our TIVOs are receiving all the new HD (and SD) channels, including the 700's. (Wheee!)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

77346
Fixed for me as well. I noticed the channels started going missing on Wednesday, called support Thursday. I emailed [email protected] after normal support told me to replace all four of my cable cards (on Sunday). Like they would all go bad in the same way at the same time.

Anyway, talked to Mark at executive support services after the channels came back today. He said that the CC in only TiVos were not getting the signals like they should. This could mean a channel mapping issue, the CCs were not getting the right key for encryption, or something else.

I had been receiving the Xfinity line-up channels correctly for about three weeks, so the issue may have had something to do with finishing up on the migration.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 77346
> Fixed for me as well. I noticed the channels started going missing on Wednesday, called support Thursday. I emailed [email protected] after normal support told me to replace all four of my cable cards (on Sunday). Like they would all go bad in the same way at the same time.
> 
> Anyway, talked to Mark at executive support services after the channels came back today. He said that the CC in only TiVos were not getting the signals like they should. This could mean a channel mapping issue, the CCs were not getting the right key for encryption, or something else.
> ...


We also got an executive 'nudge' on this late Monday from Rush B., Director of MDU services. I also spoke to Mark M. twice on Monday and again twice today. Nice to come home tonight & find it all working. Ditto on the mapping.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> ...so the issue may have had something to do with finishing up on the migration.


No migration yet, here (77005). Still black channels. No idea when the new channels will finally make it here.

Nonetheless, I appreciate your effort, Cap'n Preshoot. And hopefully I'll be able to enjoy it soon!


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

Unfortunately there are several areas that are not yet migrated. Frankly I was surprised that 77494 (Cinco Ranch) was complete.

I can't take full credit either. There were a number of folks involved, including those who provided internal contact names & numbers inside Comcast's organization. On something this complex you have to be able to get beyond the teledroids on tier-1 support.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

astrohip said:


> No migration yet, here (77005). Still black channels. No idea when the new channels will finally make it here.
> 
> Nonetheless, I appreciate your effort, Cap'n Preshoot. And hopefully I'll be able to enjoy it soon!


Nothing yet in 77002 (Midtown).....the channels have been listed in my guide for months now...

I called Comcast to ask them when they would be turned on -- they told me they already were....they said they would send a "signal" to my box -- I told them I didn't have a box, but had a CableCard, she didn't know what that was and said, I just sent a signal to your box...wait 15 minutes and all will be fine. Well of course that didn't work...

I also did an online chat with Comcast, they also told me all the channels should already be on...

Is there anyone else in Midtown/Downtown that has the channels working?


----------



## gpsj1966 (Aug 9, 2002)

77077 (Near Westheimer and Kirkwood) I've had the new channels listed since sometime in March and they have never worked. Some listed as unavailable and some are just black.


----------



## cepheid (Feb 16, 2002)

gpsj1966 said:


> 77077 (Near Westheimer and Kirkwood) I've had the new channels listed since sometime in March and they have never worked. Some listed as unavailable and some are just black.


Just a little north of you... same thing for me.


----------



## editorkvan (May 9, 2011)

Call me Captain Late to the Party, but I had no idea we had Comedy Central in HD. LOL. I am having the same issue with my Series 3. I haven't messed with the settings because getting the cable cards provisioned properly, etc. was a positively heinous experience!  Having started out the whole TiVo experience with the wrong TiVo being shipped to us (the serial number on the TiVo did not match the one in the box) didn't help matters.

Suffice it to say, I'm not about to call a lackey--I mean "technician"--out to my house. These are the same people who on 4/27, when 46% of my area's modems were offline, insisted it was "not an outage" and it was my modem--all three of them that I tried were faulty, apparently. 

So I'm re-doing the TiVo setup right now and hoping that helps. Some channels we used to get, such as WGN in HD aren't there, and I wanted to be able to see Chris Matthew's spittle in high-def on MSNBC HD, and I cannot. I get "channel not available." Also, Jon Stewart and Cartman in HD sounds awesome, so I hope we get these channels soon or that re-doing my TiVo setup will do the trick.

I'm in ZIP 77020 but _very_ close to 77002 (downtown).


----------



## editorkvan (May 9, 2011)

Yeah... no dice.


----------



## gpsj1966 (Aug 9, 2002)

gpsj1966 said:


> 77077 (Near Westheimer and Kirkwood) I've had the new channels listed since sometime in March and they have never worked. Some listed as unavailable and some are just black.


I still don't have any of the new HD Channels and seems like they are changing again. What's the story?


----------



## mwacosta (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't have the HD channels either. I'm really getting tired of waiting. Has anyone gotten the channels lately, like within the last month?


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

Still nothing in Oak Forest.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

As the original poster of this thread I wanted to let you know they're taking away most of the premium HD channels that they added a couple months ago (for Spring). Back to single HBO, SHO, STARZ HD channels as of July 19th. They are however adding a few more HD channels like Oxygen and wait for it ...... BBC America HD. Dissapointed about the Premium HD channels but really happy to see BBC America in HD.


----------



## donniesd (Jun 16, 2011)

Nothing here in Memorial 77080 or 77024


----------



## gnorvell (Jan 20, 2006)

I had the new channels on my program guide for at least 2 months and no picture. After about a month of that I called CS and they did all kinds of research and reset my cable cards and nothing worked. Finally they told me that the channels were not available yet. All that work for nothing! Then a couple weeks later I got a notice on my door (I live in an apartment) that the new channels would be available on May 11th. Well, like clockwork they were there when I got home. Now I get to watch Tosh.0 in HD. Woohoo! I am in 77429 BTW.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

I called Comcast (again) to ask about the "NEW" channels and why they have been in the guide for months but aren't available when I tune to the channel...

She assured me they were available in my area and said it's probably a problem with my CableCard (she tried to re-sync my CableCard but I dont think she actually did anything)....she said I needed to have a tech out to replace the card and that would solve my issue(s)....

I don't believe that will solve the problem, but since I was able to get an appt for 5-7pm and I will be home (Monday night) I said go ahead and send a tech...

77002 area code (Midtown)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HoustonMidtown said:


> I called Comcast (again) to ask about the "NEW" channels and why they have been in the guide for months but aren't available when I tune to the channel...
> 
> She assured me they were available in my area and said it's probably a problem with my CableCard (she tried to re-sync my CableCard but I dont think she actually did anything)....she said I needed to have a tech out to replace the card and that would solve my issue(s)....
> 
> ...


I don't believe that either...

Let us know what happens!
(77005) just south of you


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

HoustonMidtown said:


> I called Comcast (again) to ask about the "NEW" channels and why they have been in the guide for months but aren't available when I tune to the channel...
> 
> She assured me they were available in my area and said it's probably a problem with my CableCard (she tried to re-sync my CableCard but I dont think she actually did anything)....she said I needed to have a tech out to replace the card and that would solve my issue(s)....
> 
> ...


The techno-droid coming to your home will likely have a skillset limited to verifying connectivity and checking the signal strength & replacing the drop cable & connectors. That's OK, but it won't get you the new channels. The new channels are *still not on* in many areas inside the beltway.

Not 100% but I actually think there's a way you can check this yourself. *In areas where the new HD channels are on you will find that the old analog channels above channel 21 are gone* and analog channel 21 is displaying an advisory message about requiring a convertor box. If you find this to be the case, then yes, you probbly should be receiving the new channels. It's very unlikely the problem is in the cablecard

If you are still able to receive *Analog* channels above channel 21, (between 21 & 70) then the NEW channels are not on in your area. Try that test & let us know your result.

(They *are on *in 77494 Katy/Cinco)

One (very plausible) hypothesis I've heard that might explain the rollout delay is that Comcast is obligated to furnish (free of charge) up to two digital terminal adaptors (DTA) to any subscriber who was previously *NOT* using a convertor box, i.e., someone who was using cable with an old "cable-ready" TV. Logically within the inner city the concentration of subscribers requiring these free DTAs could be very substantial and making them available would require having many thousands of them on hand.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

andyf said:


> As the original poster of this thread I wanted to let you know they're taking away most of the premium HD channels that they added a couple months ago (for Spring). Back to single HBO, SHO, STARZ HD channels as of July 19th. They are however adding a few more HD channels like Oxygen and wait for it ...... BBC America HD. Dissapointed about the Premium HD channels but really happy to see BBC America in HD.


One explanation for this might be the new (recently added) "on demand" channels (199, 886, 887, 888, 889, 890, 891, 892) - it's all about the available bandwidth. If you want a truly serious number of HD channels, subscribe to satellite.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> If you are still able to receive *Analog* channels above channel 21, (between 21 & 70) then the NEW channels are not on in your area. Try that test & let us know your result.


I am still able to get analog channels above 21...

I don't believe the channels are on in my area either -- and obviously replacing my cablecard won't change that....you would think they would have some way of knowing if they are or aren't turned on...too much to ask I guess...

I understand the whole idea of needing to do a phased roll-out as I would guess they are doing...just communicate that better and I would be fine with it...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HoustonMidtown said:


> I am still able to get analog channels above 21...


Same here.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

HoustonMidtown said:


> I am still able to get analog channels above 21...
> 
> I don't believe the channels are on in my area either -- and obviously replacing my cablecard won't change that....you would think they would have some way of knowing if they are or aren't turned on...too much to ask I guess...
> 
> I understand the whole idea of needing to do a phased roll-out as I would guess they are doing...just communicate that better and I would be fine with it...


When you pay substandard wages you mostly attract substandard workers desparate for a job. They don't get paid to think because if they were capable of having a coherent thought they would probably have better jobs. At least they're working and not on the welfare roles.

Comcast has admitted they did an awful job in communicating the rollout. They would also prefer not having the new channels showing up in subscribers' guides before they're available, but one is a wish and the other is reality.

The protracted amount of time it took to complete the network rebuild in areas affected by hurricane Ike was another example of Comcast's apathy toward its subscriber base. They just don't give a damn. My HOA writes a $17,000 monthly check to Comcast for bulk service to our entire community & still they just don't give a damn because they know they have a captive audience with limited options.

Improvements will only come with direct head-to-head competition. Wireline Services like Uverse, etc. are of no consequence because of their limited footprint. Similarly satellite services are also of little consequence because of the hassle. People don't want antennas and long contracts.

If as you say you're still receiving the analogs above ch. 21 then a truck roll to your home and you hanging around to meet them is probably a waste of money and everyone's time.
.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> If as you say you're still receiving the analogs above ch. 21 then a truck roll to your home and you hanging around to meet them is probably a waste of money and everyone's time.
> .


I agree about the waste of time, but since I was going to be home anyways.....

....and since the tech never arrived, I guess I didn't waste their time either...


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

HoustonMidtown said:


> I agree about the waste of time, but since I was going to be home anyways.....
> 
> ....and since the tech never arrived, I guess I didn't waste their time either...


Of course you realize that the tech's 'no-show' entitles you to a $30 credit on your bill...


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

Cap'n Preshoot said:


> Of course you realize that the tech's 'no-show' entitles you to a $30 credit on your bill...


Yep -- $20 actually -- do you think they will actually do that without me calling 5 times ?


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

Same is happening in se fl. Tech could do nothing do now I'm working with richard from executive support.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

Issue resolved. Damn good support from that email address.


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

aridon said:


> Issue resolved. Damn good support from that email address.


What email address is that?


----------



## gpsj1966 (Aug 9, 2002)

HoustonMidtown said:


> I am still able to get analog channels above 21...


Same here 77077 (Westheimer and Kirkwood)


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

A batch of new channels added according to new schedule update (650,687,707,708,718,730,740) but of course none of them active...


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

and a bunch removed. Having BBC America is HD is awesome but I lost a lot of premier HD channels.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

andyf said:


> and a bunch removed. Having BBC America is HD is awesome but I lost a lot of premier HD channels.


Are you able to get the new ones ?


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

Yup, same out here in Katy. We got the "new" channels a few months ago but at the same time lost all of the "subordinate" HBO chans that were in HD. We've still got the channels, but no longer in HD  

If you happen to notice you most likely also lost the analogs between 21 and 79.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

We still have none of the new ones. Still have the analogs. Tuning to one of the new channels gives the "no such channel" message.

77005, southampton


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Apr 25, 2011)

Keep an eye on your analogs. When you lose them the new channels should begin working.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

HoustonMidtown said:


> Are you able to get the new ones ?


Got all the new ones back in March I think it was. Got a bunch of premium channels in HD also, but now they've been taken away. Interestingly, the HBO HD channels remain, only lost HBO Comedy in HD.

Zip is 77379


----------



## designbot (Mar 29, 2002)

Woo-hoo! I received a call from Comcast yesterday with some promotional offer because Xfinity was being rolled out in my neighborhood. I said no, but when I checked that night, all the new HD channels were there: Comedy Central, MTV I'm in Oak Forest, 77018.


----------



## gpsj1966 (Aug 9, 2002)

I've lost some of the lower channels but don't have the HD Replacements and I've lost some HD Channels. I noticed that I lost the SD BBC America last night and tonight AMC HD is not working. I live near 77042 (Westheimer and Kirkwood).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Still nothing here, 77005, near Rice U. Analogs work, AMCHD still works, no new HDs.


----------



## gpsj1966 (Aug 9, 2002)

gpsj1966 said:


> I've lost some of the lower channels but don't have the HD Replacements and I've lost some HD Channels. I noticed that I lost the SD BBC America last night and tonight AMC HD is not working. I live near 77042 (Westheimer and Kirkwood).


Well now all of the lower channels are back and SD BBC America and AMC HD are working. Not sure what to make of that. Could have been that my Cable Cards need a refresh. I rebooted the machine last night but the channels didn't come back for a few hours.


----------



## mattld3 (Oct 25, 2011)

Any update? I live in 77007 off Washington and I can see the channels in my TiVo channel list but when I tune to these channels, I get either a black screen or a note from TiVo telling me the channel is unavailable. Thanks.


----------



## mwacosta (Nov 27, 2006)

Still nothing here. I'm in 77082 outside the beltway a few blocks on Westheimer. Comcast sucks.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I check about once a week. No luck, still have the analogs, and nothing on the new channels.

It seems the rollout has stopped rolling out. 

77005, Rice U area


----------



## gpsj1966 (Aug 9, 2002)

I received a letter from Comcast saying that Xfinity is coming to my area (77042) and that I should call or register online by 01/10/2012 to acquire the right digital equipment so "you'll be ready ahead of time!". In small print it says that if you already have a cable card nothing new is required. So it seems like they are planning to rollout in the middle of January.


----------



## blibman (Oct 23, 2001)

Still nothing in 77007. 

When I talked to them in May, they said the rollout would be done in the fall. Now we're hoping for the end of the year.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And nada in 77005. I've given up.  {not that Comcast cares}


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

The channels they added are slowly being removed anyway. On last months bill they said that on Dec 8th they are removing most of the extra premium HD channels they added back in March and I'm going to be back to a single HD channel for HBO, SHO, MAX, & STRZ.

Oh! The good news is they are adding Bloomberg HD and Tennis HD. (sic)


----------



## mwacosta (Nov 27, 2006)

I received the same letter from Comcast. I'm in 77082.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Today's the day. MOMAXHD, HBOFHD, HBOZHD are removed from the lineup. BLOOMBERG HD and Tennis HD are added (if you have the right packages).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll check again this weekend to see if we've gone analog=>digital.


----------



## blibman (Oct 23, 2001)

gpsj1966 said:


> I received a letter from Comcast saying that Xfinity is coming to my area (77042) and that I should call or register online by 01/10/2012 to acquire the right digital equipment so "you'll be ready ahead of time!". In small print it says that if you already have a cable card nothing new is required. So it seems like they are planning to rollout in the middle of January.


I got my letter. I'm in Rice Military, zip 77007. My date is 1/24/2012, so I guess it will be near the first of February for me (that's about 6 months later than promised) and still 6 more weeks away.

I'll be glad when the day arrives.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

blibman said:


> I got my letter. I'm in Rice Military, zip 77007. My date is 1/24/2012, so I guess it will be near the first of February for me (that's about 6 months later than promised) and still 6 more weeks away.
> 
> I'll be glad when the day arrives.


Got my letter almost a year ago -- still waiting....77002 (Midtown)


----------



## blibman (Oct 23, 2001)

HoustonMidtown said:


> Got my letter almost a year ago -- still waiting....77002 (Midtown)


What was the date on the letter? I received a letter last year too, but it didn't have a specific date on it, just that they were going to be adding new HD channels throughout the year.

Brian


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

blibman said:


> What was the date on the letter? I received a letter last year too, but it didn't have a specific date on it, just that they were going to be adding new HD channels throughout the year.
> 
> Brian


I don't remember if it had a date or not -- after contacting Comcast many times about the whole missing channels (they always said I should have all of them), I finally gave up worrying about it...I just keep checking back to this thread every once in a while to see if there are any updates....I think the people on here know more than Comcast.


----------



## blibman (Oct 23, 2001)

HoustonMidtown said:


> I don't remember if it had a date or not -- after contacting Comcast many times about the whole missing channels (they always said I should have all of them), I finally gave up worrying about it...I just keep checking back to this thread every once in a while to see if there are any updates....I think the people on here know more than Comcast.


The letter a year ago was just to "put us on the hook" so that we wouldn't change to Uverse or satellite. Since they started this transition in the far north part of town a year ago, I don't think you have received your "dated letter" yet.

You will get another letter stating you options after Comcast "goes almost all digital" and with a date when you should have requested your digital converters, if needed. This is the letter I just received. I don't need converters, I just have to wait until after 1/24/2012 for my new channels to start and the old Analogs to go away.

We're all frustrated, but it is getting much closer to people inside 610.

B

B


----------



## mwacosta (Nov 27, 2006)

I just checked and I have all the new HD channels now! I'm in 77082, just outside Beltway 8 off of Westheimer.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Still got nada, 77005, near Rice U.


----------



## blibman (Oct 23, 2001)

Nada in 77007. Our "call by date" was 1/24/12 (today). I'm hoping for just another week until new HD!


----------



## gpsj1966 (Aug 9, 2002)

77042 has the new channels now. The call by date was Jan 18 so pretty decent turn around (for a change).


----------



## cepheid (Feb 16, 2002)

Got the new channels now too. I'm on the eastern edge of 77077, near Kirkwood north of Briarforest. Never did get any communication about it from Comcast.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

Excited to hear some good news.....nothing new in 77002 (Midtown) yet....but sounds like it's getting closer!!


----------



## Lajonesin (Oct 6, 2003)

I had to email Comcast about another issue that needed fixing and when the guy called me back, I asked about the new HD channels. He checked and told me my area (77063) was scheduled as last on the list to get the roll out. As of last week, he said my channels are scheduled to appear by end of February. He said the hold up had to do with all the issues in Japan as they got most of their components needed from there. It was unforseen and had caused a lot of backups.


----------



## blibman (Oct 23, 2001)

I got a postcard stating that I would have the new channels in 2/1/2012 in 77007.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

HoustonMidtown said:


> Excited to hear some good news.....nothing new in 77002 (Midtown) yet....but sounds like it's getting closer!!


Was notified today that the conversion has begun in our condo building...started today and to finish by Feb 21 -- 77002 Midtown


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

HoustonMidtown said:


> Was notified today that the conversion has begun in our condo building...started today and to finish by Feb 21 -- 77002 Midtown


Got my channels today !!!!


----------



## blibman (Oct 23, 2001)

Got my channels today! 77007 in RiceMilitary near Memorial Park.

 Just took a year and one of the "last areas" in the entire city!

Brian


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bingo! 77005, next to Rice Univ. :up: Finally . . .


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

Took a look and we have them as well in 77006.


----------

